

The Tablet Turning Point - bussetta
http://blog.codinghorror.com/the-tablet-turning-point/

======
voltagex_
Server side: The thing that turns me off running Discourse on my own is that
it won't run on the $5/DigitalOcean instance very well - the minimum specs
seem very high for me.

Client side: Ember seemed very very slow to me on a Nexus 5 and (2012) Nexus 7
- has that changed at all?

